# Meet Hayles



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. This is hayle's my last girl who died at the ripe age of 6 years old. This picture was taken a week before she died. Since we lost hayles it hasnt been the same round here with out rats, so we are now waiting on our 3 baby girls to be big enough to leave there mummy and come live with us


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Hayles  But yay that you're getting more rattles!!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Yayy it is buts its taking forever and im growing impatient lol.


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

aw..im sorry to hear about your loss....would you be able to show us your new babies when they arrive..im looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Of course  I have one new girl already ive posted a pic of, not very good pics though. But as soon as my other girls arrive I will post new pics.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, 6 years is amazing for a rat...xD;


----------

